#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Mongering in Singapore

## the dogcatcher

Frankly...... What's the crack.
How much?
Any good?
Do they have a Soi Yodsak?
Etc?

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Frankly...... What's the crack.
> How much?
> Any good?
> Do they have a Soi Yodsak?
> Etc?


That would be mongering.
Solly.

----------


## nidhogg

> Frankly...... What's the crack.
> How much?
> Any good?
> Do they have a Soi Yodsak?
> Etc?


First tell me how long a piece of string is.


There is loads in Singapore ranging from the unbelievably cheap and awful to the incredibly good and expensive.

----------


## Norton

> There is loads in Singapore ranging from the unbelievably cheap and awful to the incredibly good and expensive.


Go on a "shopping" visit to Orchard Tower to see the selection and prices.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

its been years since ive been there , but the geylang area had a lively mongerig scene, im of to a mining conferance end of october so wouldnt mind a bit of recent info myself

----------


## Dillinger

> Monging


you are new to this game i reckon  



> Frankly...... What's the crack.


its the fishy smelling fleshy bit in her knickers

----------


## nidhogg

> its been years since ive been there , but the geylang area had a lively mongerig scene, im of to a mining conferance end of october so wouldnt mind a bit of recent info myself


Same, same.

Extreme low end: Desker road

Mid range brothels: Geylang

Main pick up area for expats :  Four floors (Orchard towers)

Quick blow job: Most "health centers"

----------


## Lostandfound

The Post Bar at the Fullerton if you don't mind buying them some Gucci/ Burberry / Prada with your plutonium Amex.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

When I'm there I keep bumping in to Thai girls I know from Bangkok.

Have had some good nights out there but expensive.

----------


## Airportwo

Just back from a month there, still plenty action around 4 floors, not cheap though  :Sad:

----------


## nidhogg

> When I'm there I keep bumping in to Thai girls I know from Bangkok.
> 
> Have had some good nights out there but expensive.


Indeed.  I do like the variety there though...

----------


## the dogcatcher

Answer.
Yes but pricey. That's ok as long as the quality is good.
I do like value for money.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Lol - cost my mate about ten thousand dollars for a couple of  burds one night. He fell asleep. Couple of months after his misses went to get her Cartier out the draw it and a few other bits had gone missing.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Hopefully they're not Singaporean girls who are working. Bunch of munters.

----------


## Norton

> Hopefully they're not Singaporean girls who are working.


If so well disguised as the finest (in eye of the beholder) Vietnam, Thailand, Philippines, Indonesia, Russia, Ukraine and China has to offer.

----------


## nidhogg

> Hopefully they're not Singaporean girls who are working. Bunch of munters.


You aren't half a dill sometimes marmite.

----------


## Airportwo

> Hopefully they're not Singaporean girls who are working. Bunch of munters.


Not the ones I saw daily! Gotta agree with Norton, some fine looking women in S,pore, working in all types of occupations!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not the ones I saw daily!


The only fits birds I was in Singapore were usually on the arm of some well-heeled westerner. The general types were munters.

----------


## terry57

I reckon you mongers need to PM Baldick, he's full bottle on the worlds trollops.

A full on expert one might say.   :Smile: 

Onya Baldick you throttler, that saying something innit.   :spam2:

----------


## Norton

> Gotta agree with Norton, some fine looking women in S,pore, working in all types of occupations!


Clarification. Listed are the ones I've "encountered" in Orchard Tower. Most on tourist visa. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> The only fits birds I scene in Singapore were usually on the arm of some well-heeled westerner. The general types were munters.



Of course Marmite, the local girls are educated and have no need to hook up with some shit head monger.

Singapore is light years ahead of Thailand hence why the sex tourists flock to Thailand for there cheap scank whores.   The educated Singapore girls would not piss on a fat horrible white fuk up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ain't nothing wrong with shagging whores but just saying how it is like.   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> The only fits birds I was in Singapore were usually on the arm of some well-heeled westerner.


I read the Singapore FHM over there, I wasnt impressed

----------


## Mid

Orchard Towers

Top Ten

me mate told me  :mid:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Come on then baldrick , where can i get a filthy whoor and get the wobbly boot on ?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Orchard Tower





> geylang


 :tumbs:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^
that's all very well and good young spambot but do you have any smack?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Singapore is light years ahead of Thailand hence why the sex tourists flock to Thailand for there cheap scank whores. The educated Singapore girls would not piss on a fat horrible white fuk up.


For sure, they probably aren't as desperate as most Asian chicks; I totally understand. They're still minging though

----------


## kingwilly

So you haven't been there in the last ten years or so, have you MtD?

----------


## nidhogg

> Orchard Towers
> 
> Top Ten


Top ten closed a few years ago- think its Top 5 now (not joking).  Think they re-engineered the target audience as well.  Sadly last time I only go as far as level 2, Ipanema...pretty decent place.

----------


## Loy Toy

Anyone who goes to Singapore with the intent of mongering needs to speak to their bank manager first.

Being an upstanding happily married man I prefer to spend my time when in Singapore rubbing elbows with Steve McMahon, Brian Robson and the rest of the Sky Sports team at a very pleasant family orientated place called Clarke Quay.  :mid:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Actually sounds a bit crap now from what you lot are saying, shame cos I'm going there for work.

----------


## nidhogg

> Actually sounds a bit crap now from what you lot are saying, shame cos I'm going there for work.


You will have a fucking blast mate.  Don't listen to the doom and gloom bunch.  I love Singapore nightlife.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> So you haven't been there in the last ten years or so, have you MtD?


Last month, Shit-for-brains.

----------


## Airportwo

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> Actually sounds a bit crap now from what you lot are saying, shame cos I'm going there for work.
> 
> 
> You will have a fucking blast mate.  Don't listen to the doom and gloom bunch.  I love Singapore nightlife.


Seconded  :Smile:  also (for me) some of the best food in the world!

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


Thirded.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


Oh my yes.  I eat like a bloody pig there.

----------


## DrAndy

> Actually sounds a bit crap now from what you lot are saying, shame cos I'm going there for work.



I used to work there and the girls in the office are a good bet

they like to go out and have fun, so no need for whoring

the girls on the hotel staff are often also nice, and friendly

----------


## Norton

> where beerlao drinker can take a filthy slapper


First find the filthy slapper. She will recommend a place to take her.
Near an ATM to be sure.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

in singapore now and so far ive spent a fukin motza with no result on the mongering side of things , had a night at the 4 floors of whores sunday night and enjoyed the company of the filipinas, they are a bit mercenary though ,and by the time i left i was thoroughly spannered and the last thing i was capable of was shagging, had work to do monday also ,  going to lower my expectations tonight and hit geylang

----------


## DrAndy

you should have a couple of nights out with Nidhogg, he knows all the ins and outs of the whore scene there

PM him

----------


## beerlaodrinker

good suggestion dr andy, im back in Laos now, had an interesting but expensive time in singapore, i hadnt been there for years, the clarke quay area seems to be a pretty vibrant scene of a nighttime and plenty of top tucker to be had , top eye candy while having a beer, Hooters had some nice filipina girls decked out in shorty shorts, ive got a few pics i will try to post later

----------


## DrAndy

thanks

Nigglehag gave me a red repo for trying to help

never mind, glad you had a good time

----------


## trawler

Orchard towers/Ipanema is mostly Vietnamese tarts who are very commercialised.Some flippyies.Around Sg$200.Try Bricks for a more upmarket/expensive experience.Cheers :cmn:

----------


## pasko

Yes, Singapore can have a vibrant scene.  It is more expensive, but, since all is negotiable...don't be stupid!!!

----------


## pasko

You can even strike a pretty decent "deal" at Bricks.

----------


## Storekeeper

Central Park on Sundays where all the Filipina domestic helpers gather.

----------


## TizMe

> You can even strike a pretty decent "deal" at Bricks.


Do you mean Brix?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyone who goes to Singapore with the intent of mongering needs to speak to their bank manager first.
> 
> Being an upstanding happily married man I prefer to spend my time when in Singapore rubbing elbows with Steve McMahon, Brian Robson and the rest of the Sky Sports team at a very pleasant family orientated place called Clarke Quay.


Shirley you mean Star sports.

 :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

we did orchard towers for y brothers stag do.    he very nearly didn't get married...


..and i lost all my money somehow..   and so did my dad...

----------


## armstrong

having my dad pay for shot of tequilla delivered between some birds tits is something i will never forget.  


also the look on my brothers fiances face when i beat everyone home and told her where i thought her future husband was..

----------


## armstrong

* turns out he was looking for me.     :rofl:  ::spin::

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by pasko
> 
> 
> You can even strike a pretty decent "deal" at Bricks.
> 
> 
> Do you mean Brix?


The best place for women looking to get laid ... and get paid.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaicatcat

How long will you be in Sin city?
If you work here, you may consider to spend a weekend in Johor Bahru or Batam Island.

----------


## pseudolus

> How long will you be in Sin city?
> If you work here, you may consider to spend a weekend in Johor Bahru or Batam Island.


LOL  Sin City. 

More sin in Nakhon Sawan  :sexy:

----------

